# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Humphreys (720i model) start up issue - boot disc

## Mr T

Hello all,

I recently purchased an independent practice and there is an old (spare) Humphreys Field Analyser (720i model) machine upstairs.
The issue is I need a boot disc to start it up. When I turn on the machine the screen lights up and shows the initial writing but then nothing happens. I'm told the previous owners were informed by professional Zeiss technicians that they need a boot disc to start up the machine. At the moment it is stuck in a loop during the start up process.
Unfortunately the company do not make this model or the discs anymore :(

If anyone happens to have the 720i HFA model boot disc (floppy disc) then I would be very grateful if they could PM me.
I don't expect you to hand over your discs to me of course but maybe a copy?
I would be in your debt!

Thanks you

Mr T

----------

